# A fúria do rio Alviela (25-1-2009)



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Aqui estão algumas imagens do rio Alviela hoje.(peço desculpa a má qualidade de algumas das fotos e do vídeo)










































http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov006492641214wo7.flv

http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mov006462616141xl8.flv


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

Obrigado pelo testemunho. Veremos como os próximos eventos afectarão os caudais dos rios alviela e tejo, habitualmente sensíveis a Invernos mais extremos...


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

As ultimas fotos foram tiradas na nascente do Alviela(olhos de Água), local onde passou o tornado a 9 Abril 2008, fenómeno que também eu fui espectador.


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

até nem parece muita agua...as inundações devem-se ao facto do rio nao estar "limpo" esta cheio de canas e detritos


----------



## belem (26 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

stormy disse:


> até nem parece muita agua...as inundações devem-se ao facto do rio nao estar "limpo" esta cheio de canas e detritos



As inundações também se devem muitas vezes ao facto  dos canaviais e da vegetação ripícola terem sido destruídos...


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

stormy disse:


> até nem parece muita agua...as inundações devem-se ao facto do rio nao estar "limpo" esta cheio de canas e detritos



Não parece muito para quem não o conhece, mas na terceira foto a contar do fim onde estão algumas fotos com árvore parcialmente debaixo de água, em circunstâncias normais ele costuma estar mais de 1 metro mais baixo. Arriscaria a dizer 2metros mais baixo no Verão


----------



## actioman (27 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Bom registo e belos caudais. 
Quem me dera que aqui pelo Alentejo estivessem os cursos de água a metade desse!


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

Bem, o Rio Alviela estava mesmo em fúria.

O barulho da água a correr deve ser brutal


----------

